
Ask HN: What to Include in Talk for Kids? - zepvz
I have an opportunity to give an online talk to younger kids (9-13). It&#x27;s supposed to be educational, though I have the liberty to choose the topic. I wanted to introduce programming and engineering to them and show how one is able to build cool things with it. Has anyone done anything like this before? I would appreciate any feedback.
======
livealife
You can also include how important privacy is in the talk.

